# DVD Studio Pro 2 CSS & Macrovision



## Veljo (Oct 31, 2003)

What do you have to do to get CSS and Macrovision working to encode onto your discs? Every time I try to include CSS and Macrovision it says something about licensing or something or other in the log and it's never copy protected. Can someone help?


----------



## cockneygeezer (Oct 31, 2003)

Veljo said:
			
		

> What do you have to do to get CSS and Macrovision working to encode onto your discs? Every time I try to include CSS and Macrovision it says something about licensing or something or other in the log and it's never copy protected. Can someone help?




This is explained in the manual on page 484. To use the Macrovision encryption system, you have to sign a licence agreement with them, which I get the feeling cost money.

More information about this can be found on their website:

www.macrovision.com

That's the manual says really. I myself have never used the Macrovision encryption system, because what's the point, the DVD can be cracked.

Hope it was some help?


----------

